# Distribution and moe



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Stumbled across these and thought others might enjoy , posting the link for the first video but there are plenty more .


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Watched this plus a few of his other videos a day or so ago (thanks Obnic). Learned a thing or two. Well worth posting for others who may not already have watched them.


----------



## Bennicus (Mar 12, 2015)

I like these, straightforward and no messing about


----------



## Colio07 (Mar 9, 2015)

Well worth watching. That said, on this particular issue I'm still finding it hard to let go of the need for some sort of technique (NSEW, Stockflething, etc).


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

It's easier to let go when you have a Mythos One I reckon.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?21128-Learn-Coffee-With-Gwilym - some discussion here

We also concluded it was easy to be highfalutin about distribution when you've got 2k of machine dumping the grinds slap bang in the middle of the pf


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> We also concluded it was easy to be highfalutin about distribution when you've got 2k of machine dumping the grinds slap bang in the middle of the pf


Yeah, I picked up on that small detail when watching the video too, lol!

Alas it was back to the manual method of distributing the grounds into basket by hand for me again today!


----------

